

This Developer's Life - saurabh
http://thisdeveloperslife.com

======
synnik
oh, its a podcast! I couldn't tell at first. The front page is just images and
captions, with no immediately visible info on what I am looking at. As the top
center image is shoes, I thought it was some weird storefront... at least
until I moused over something.

They might want at least a one-liner saying what that page is. There is such a
thing as a design that is TOO minimal.

~~~
robconery
Absolutely true - I'll add that later this week! Edit: Fixed just now.

------
martin1b
I LOVE this podcast. I think Rob and Scott do a great job of discussing areas
of developers lives that are not generally talked about in a podcast. We don't
always want to geek out and talk bits and bytes. TDL is a nice mix with some
snappy musical interludes. Not to mention, they bring in some pretty big names
in our industry.

Oh, I like the site too.

------
phsr
This is my favorite podcast right now. The latest one, 'Typo', was amazing.
Bill Hill was absolutely motivating, his passion is an inspiration.

~~~
ajanuary
The Bill Hill interview was amazing as always. The rest seemed to be a lot
more filler than other episodes though.

------
sosuke
This is pretty good. I've never seen the appeal of podcasts before but I'm
enjoying <http://thisdeveloperslife.com/post/1-0-9-management> right now. I'm
probably going to listen to the rest of them if this holds up.

------
igorgue
As a fan of This American Life (<http://www.thisamericanlife.org/>) I love
this podcast, I've been listening to it for a while already I recommend
"Audacity" and "Homerun".

------
gdltec
I enjoy this podcast very much, too bad Scott and Rob don't record more
episodes... would love to hear a new episode every day!

------
droithomme
Arg! Sites that don't have an explanation of what they are anywhere drive me
nuts. It's especially infuriating that it seems to be a collection of things
that should be useful to developers, suggesting that they have good advice
even though they can't manage the very basics on their own site, like stating
somewhere what the site is about.

------
jpeace
This has easily become one of my favorites... big up to these guys for
providing such an entertaining podcast.

------
wazoox
Not bad, but the sound quality lacks somewhat. Sometimes voices are saturated,
sometimes there's a phaser effect (re-encoding problem?)... As a non native
english speaker, these little things make the podcast quite harder to follow
through, particularly in the noisy environment of a car.

------
robgough
I recently had a couple long car journey's to take, and was recommended to
listen to these podcasts as I went along.

Loved them, really quite interesting ... and made the journey's feel really
quick! So thanks :)

A+++ Would listen again :P

------
shioyama
This is a fantastic podcast, I only wish they would put out episodes more
frequently. I know that it's based on the format/style of This American Life,
but honestly I think it's actually better.

------
pearle
I just finished listening to the Typo episode. It was fantastic and was my
first introduction to Bill Hill.

------
innes
I tried this podcast once - found it embarassingly pretentious, with terrible
musical interludes set too high in the mix. Conery's speaking style really
rubbed me up the wrong way. But I'll maybe give it another go. Maybe he's got
it under control since then.

~~~
robconery
If the alternative is "rubbing you the right way"... I'll pass :). If you had
the time to be a bit more concrete with your thoughts - it would probably
help. I'm not an audio engineer, I'm a developer like you.

~~~
innes
Don't worry, I'm not going to get all Christina Aguilera on your ass. Anyway,
I do admire your ambition at attempting something a little different from the
'guys chatting' norm.

